# What have you done to your Cruze today?



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

The most I did when I first bought the car was put WeatherTech floor liners in it. Those things really help to keep that damp/dank smell out of the carpet that gets in there when all the winter slush soaks into regular floor mats.

I also got a fleet fuel card from an oil supplier that has runs a truck fueling island with B11 fuel year-round. I fill up with that to keep the fuel pump lubed properly, and when I can't fill up there I fill up at Casey's since they've switched all of their diesel fuel to 5-20% biodiesel (5% in winter, up to 20% in summer months).


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

sleepyzzz said:


> Tires had to be replaced at about 30,000 miles.


Alignment bad from the factory?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What did you do to your Cruze today?


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> The most I did when I first bought the car was put WeatherTech floor liners in it. Those things really help to keep that damp/dank smell out of the carpet that gets in there when all the winter slush soaks into regular floor mats.
> 
> I also got a fleet fuel card from an oil supplier that has runs a truck fueling island with B11 fuel year-round. I fill up with that to keep the fuel pump lubed properly, and when I can't fill up there I fill up at Casey's since they've switched all of their diesel fuel to 5-20% biodiesel (5% in winter, up to 20% in summer months).


I ordered the all-weather mats with the car and they turned out to be a great choice. I didn't put the normal mats in there until I took it to a car show over a year after I bought it ... they actually gave it the new car smell again, ha. With the manual I like the rubber mat because I seem to really dig in with my clutch heel and the normal mat would have a pretty ugly wear mark by now.
The other option I got was the fog lights and they definitely make a huge difference on the back roads. 
Stuff I've done to the Cruze lately ... I did my first oil change a couple weeks ago (after the first two at the dealer). Only tough part was getting it up on the ramps. The design makes the oil change pretty simple and tidy. I sent a sample of the oil out to Blackstone Labs to see how it looks after 6,600 miles so it should be interesting to see the results.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

68,7XX miles 
Changed oil/filter 
New tires 3700 miles ago


----------

